# ragebroadheads



## deerhunter_44622 (Mar 25, 2010)

anyone using these in a 150# crossbow ? if so are they any good also what grain im using aluminum arrows thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

couldnt tell you about the rages but i know my 3 blade 100g spitfires work well in my 175lb crossbows on carbon arrows. You should be just fine, the one thing i do like about the rages is that they have a practice point that comes with em. I wish others would do that.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not a fan of rage. I've seen some nice bucks run away wounded because a poor shot into shoulder blade resulted in minimal penitration. And hey, no one's perfect.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I use rage on both compound and crossbow. With a proper placed shot there is not a more wicked broadhead. I have not hit a shoulDer but I have hit a spine with no problems. Good luck in whatever you choose.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Shoot a 100 or 125 grain no less I shoot a hundred in my ten point and these rages are flat out wicked you can shoot either style rage I shoot 2 blade. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i use the 3 blade type and they work great in a xbow or compound. as far as a shoulder shot there are very few deer you will put down with that shot but it makes aloud swak and they run off and leave very little blood to track. the rage sure fly good as well as the spit fires mentioned by tomc . i used them before the rages came out but the rages do come with the practice tip which helps. the deer i have shot with the rage tips havent gone far except the ones i shot in the shoulder! good luck with what ever you decide to use


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I shoot a Horton Summit HD and it's a 150 pound bow, I have been shooting the 100 grain two blade Rage heads. I'm sort of torn on them. The first deer I shot with them, it left a very good trail and the deer didn't go far and it left a huge hole in it. The second deer I shot with it was a pass through shot and went 30 yards or so. 

The last deer I shot with it, I didn't get very good penetration with it. It wasn't a shoulder shot, but the arrow went around 1/2 to maybe 3/4 of the way in and the deer took off like a bat out of hell and I never heard it crash. There was very little blood, and by very little I mean almost none at all! I ended up finding the deer the next morning by luck, still no blood trail and the coyotes beat me to my deer. I made a post late last year about it. So I'm not sure what to think really, I can not explain why I didn't get better penetration. Maybe it's just one of those things you can't explain. I will say they fly very well much like a field tip. But I do know you lose a lot of kinetic energy with a mechanical blade. But that hasn't been an issue for me, until this last deer that is.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've had zero problems with rage. Shoot a heavy bolt or arrow and you wont have any either.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Crossbow I don't know but compound bow, I dislike the O-ring if I bump anything catch it on a branch or a weed, I have to make sure the blade is set. I think it is a major pain in the ass. The doe I shot was dead with-in 30 yd's. They are deadly but there can be problems if you like to stalk or hunt in heavy cover..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I shoot the 2 blade and you couldn't pay me to shoot the 3 blade version. I will never shoot a 3 blade expandable ever again. Though, I do really like the 2 blade. It has a wide cut that can do a lot of damage. 

As for the shoulder blade, I avoid it at all cost. I shot a buck in the shoulder with a slug from a 12 ga shotgun at 40 yards and failed to recover it.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Rages absolutely suck. Worst broad head out there. Nothing beats a swhacker. Look them up and watch the tests that were used. You'll be surprised. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a friend that feels the same way that you do about the shwacker... I am going to give them a try myself this year..


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

It's common sense with great technology. Having 2 separate blades, one to break bone and to penetrate the hide followed by a virgin blade to hit the vitals is amazing. The sharper the blade and more hairline the cut is the more it will bleed. If the blade is all mangled like it is on the rage after ribs/ shoulder and hide it tears vitals and when the are torn it sends signals to the brain which makes the cut be plugged up faster. It's real science and nothing beats its penetration. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BassSlayerChris said:


> Rages absolutely suck. Worst broad head out there. Nothing beats a swhacker. Look them up and watch the tests that were used. You'll be surprised.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Swhacker, made in China junk!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> Swhacker, made in China junk!


That's all you got against it? Good argument. Welcome to the world economy.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, that is all I got, I'm not gonna lie about something I never used, it may be a good head, but I dont no never used em, I have used rage and have zero complaints. I have shot 9 deer and a coyote with em. So why should I change??????? Have u shot rage? How many deer have u killed with swhacker? Proply not many due to they are so new, so what I'm sayin is ive tested rages proply more than u have with swhacker, so why should i change to a made in china head, when ive had nothing but great success with a broadhead made by American. I will buy American when I can and the quality always show!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BassSlayerChris said:


> That's all you got against it? Good argument. Welcome to the world economy.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


At least I have facts about my argument, u say rages are worst broadhead out there, that is an opinion. U give no facts, and ive seen the commercial about swhacker, they sure do make em sound awesome, but i guess they do that everyday on tv commercials. Just a heads up dont believe every commercial u see! They are trying to make a buck on cheap made in China junk! Just sayin.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ive been using rage broadheads(2 blade) for about 3 years now. Ive shot and killed 10 deer with them, all shots were less than 20 yards. I used to be extremely skeptical about expandables, my friend talked me into trying the rage 2blade. Those things absolutely DESTROYED the deers vital organs that i hit, NOT ONE of those deer(shot with a rage) , had to be tracked more than 100 yards. They are expensive, but do there job as advertised!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> At least I have facts about my argument, u say rages are worst broadhead out there, that is an opinion. U give no facts, and ive seen the commercial about swhacker, they sure do make em sound awesome, but i guess they do that everyday on tv commercials. Just a heads up dont believe every commercial u see! They are trying to make a buck on cheap made in China junk! Just sayin.


I've killed 4 deer with them last year. No tracking over 50 yards. I saw 3 of them drop in sight distance. I have proof because I shot rage before them. I've had them not open after hitting a deer and I've had them open in flight more than not. Rages blades get ruined hitting ribs and hide and become absolutely dull. It's common sense man. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I've killed 4 deer with them last year. No tracking over 50 yards. I saw 3 of them drop in sight distance. I have proof because I shot rage before them. I've had them not open after hitting a deer and I've had them open in flight more than not. Rages blades get ruined hitting ribs and hide and become absolutely dull. It's common sense man.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We may as well agree to disagree, I may consider trying a new blade if I have trouble, but I have yet to have ANY. Question are you using a crossbow? If so that much force could cause a regular rage to open in flight, they make rages for crossbow. I use a compound, and am shooting 330 fps,


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I agree. And no I shoot a compound at 315fps


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I shoot a crossbow and have never had trouble with it opening in flight, also never had one not open on impact. I suppose it's possible but not likely with the way they are designed. Also I check to be sure my O ring is snug and in place. If the O ring is not holding the blades tight, just replace the ring. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Shwackers have been around for quite a while. FYI ......Rage has spent more on advertisments than any other BH out on the market and yes I have heard from many of bad things that have happened while using these BH's. But if you shoot enough BH's there will be some bad story's. Rage is liked by many I happen to not be one of them. But to each there own. I have an issue with the O-ring and the blade staying put. They do kill well but really what BH doesn't when shot in the right spot?


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

wildman said:


> But to each there own. I have an issue with the O-ring and the blade staying put. They do kill well but really what BH doesn't when shot in the right spot?


Well said Wildman! To each their own and if it's not broke, don't fix it. The beauty of hunting...we have a TON of options. Find what works best for you. No point in arguing on here about it...if we are going to argue we might as well talk about politics and religion. lol


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I've used them for years both compound & crossbow. Never had an issue that wasn't caused by me. Everybody wants to blame everything but their own bad shot.
I see 330 FPS & 315 fps compound shooters. Just out of curiousity have you guys ever chrono'd your hunting set ups? Seriously?


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 16, 2012)

I to have shot both rage and swhacker and perfer rage hands down. I have never missed a deer until i bought the swhacker heads and missed 2 in 5 days luckily does. Put rages back on with the same setup and 5 for 5 since. But 2 each there own.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I've killed 4 deer with them last year. No tracking over 50 yards. I saw 3 of them drop in sight distance. I have proof because I shot rage before them. I've had them not open after hitting a deer and I've had them open in flight more than not. Rages blades get ruined hitting ribs and hide and become absolutely dull. It's common sense man.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have not shot the swackers before but I do know about them. I don't even know anyone that shoots them so I can not say they are not a good product. I have shot a few different BH in my 22 yrs of bow hunting. I shot muzzy for years and it was hard for me to change to a mech head. But I did and sure glad I did. I never had any prob with my muzzys but the rages are flat out sick. I have killed multiple deer with same blades. You do have to make sure o rings are in good shape or you will have problems. This kinda sucks that you have maintance on your BH but they are worth it. Every bow hunter I know shoots a rage except 1 who still shoots muzzy. Don't know anyone personally who has a problem or any bad experience with these. I have seen more people put a bad shot on a deer with and it be recovered with a rage than any other. As far as blades well you can change them. I doesn't matter what BH you shoot after them penetrating any thing the blades can be damaged. I shot a doe a few yrs ago 25 yards quartered away and the rage still opened up perfectly and made for a easy track job. I hope everyone stops shooting rages as I will have a blood tracking dog bred for tracking wounded deer in about 4 weeks and that will make for more tracking for us. Lol!! For real about the dog. If anyone need a tracker let me know. I am from Winchester OH. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I do not attempt to use my broadhead after I have shot a deer, I had one blade bent with rage, no big deal. I know changing the blades on the rage two blades are at pain, so I don't try. If the head isn't bent I use my heads that have killed deer for practice.

It's like the whole Ford Chevy thing, go with what you have confidence in. If your in a tree and don't have confidence in your setup, then you'll be playing mind games with yourself the whole time. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ozdog said:


> I've used them for years both compound & crossbow. Never had an issue that wasn't caused by me. Everybody wants to blame everything but their own bad shot.
> I see 330 FPS & 315 fps compound shooters. Just out of curiousity have you guys ever chrono'd your hunting set ups? Seriously?


I was wondering the same thing. Not saying it is out of the question but 330FPS with a hunting set up is smoking. I have the 7" Mathews Monster and get 297-305 with the hunting set up. Maybe they are going off of the IBO rating...in that case...I'm 340+


----------

